# Snail Poop



## sharkie (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello, I'm a new fish parent. Right now I have a 3 gallon with a betta, African Dwarf frog, and I recently added a mystery snail to my aquarium. 

They are all very small, so they follow the 1 inch of fish per gallon rule.

My snail is really cute, but he poops A LOT. During my weekly water changes, I feel like there is a mountain of snail poo. I, of course, want to take care of him, but is there anyway to get him to poop less? Is it because I'm over feeding him? Right now I'm feeding him one sinking wafer everyday. (I'm also feeding my betta betta food and my frog frog food).

Thank you


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

A three gallon is to small for even a Betta. Should be at least a five. Being such a small tank, the "snail poop" will show up faster. I know nothing about the ADF. You are probably overfeeding a little too. What are your water readings? You should be doing at least weekly water changes in that small a tank. At least 50% with a bit of gravel vacuum too. Like I said, I know nothing about ADF's. Don't know if they are compatible with the Betta. Snail should be ok with both. 

Sorry I can't help more.

have a blessed day


----------



## sharkie (Aug 7, 2013)

A 3 gallon is to small? Do you even know what a Betta is? And what does compatibility have to do with my question? -_- And I said I do weekly water changes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The inch per gallon rule is older than me*old dude! And not very accurate.
Most here like to keep bettas in at least a 5 gl with a filter and HEATER.He will be much happier and active.
Compatability has as much to do with fish keeping as water criteria.
Frogs don't see to well so odds are he causes some stress to the betta.Finds food by scent!
Up your water changes so you don't see poop build up and consider upgrading to a 5gl for the betta.
Welcome!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Not sure about the Beta food, never have seen it. I've had ADF and I fed them fish food along with my fish, not an extra dose or anything and once a week bloodworms. The only snails I've had are unwanted ones and have never seen them poop. Any luck looking online about it?


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Are you finding bits of un-eatten waffles?

I think you are feeding a little too much. Cut the waffle into four or five pieces, and feed one piece. Frogs can eat Betta food, and Bettas can eat Frog food, so just feed one or the other; you know sort of: today this one, tomorrow that one...

A lot of the time, if you think you are feeding too much, you probably are.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I was breeding show Bettas before you were even thought of. Compatibility means a lot to the fish, just like good neighbors. I was only trying to help you a little. From now on, I will let the others try to help you.

have a blessed day


----------

